# 7mm-08 Bullets



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking for a Factory load in 7mm-08 that what ever i shoot it at (deer, hog, coyote, armadillo, rabbit) will not get up at around 400 yards, it will be shot out of a weatherby vanguard S2 with the 26'' barrel...

and go


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Hornady GMX with 139 grain pills are a good round. At 400 yards, they are carrying 1481 ft/lbs of energy. Another good round to try are the Federal Premium's with Sierra Gamekings. I haven't shot them myself out of my 7mm-08 but both my 308's like eating them. Either way, get a box of both and head out to the range. Each gun tends to shoot better with one load over another.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The most accurate and deadly round I shoot is a 7mm mag with 140 grain Nosler BT and 67 grains IMR 4831. There are naysayers about these bullets but I have yet to see an animal not drop in its tracks. The whitetails look like they were shot with a .50 cal. My dad shot a nice 10 point in the shoulder and yes the bullet exploded leaving almost a softball size hole on the opposite side. He was DRT. I shot a coyote at about 75 yards with a 22-250 Nosler BT and it literally skinned him. His rib cage was exposed and the hide was ripped all the way over his back. No exit would but holy cow the damage it did was unreal. Guys hunting the other side of the lease ask what I had shot because the bullet impact sounded so gruesome. I would never shoot a whitetail in the shoulder with a 22-250 with any bullet let alone the Nosler BT however I have shot many in the rib cage and their organs are jello. Neck shots almost decapitate them.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have done a lot of reading and research on the BT Nosler. There are those who swear by them (Bottomsup), and those who condemn them (many guides and others on this forum). What I have found is that a lot of it depends upon the range at which you shoot, thus the impact velocity that affects its efficiency.

My personal experience regarding BT's, with the 7-08 (which the thread is about) has not been that good. I have lost deer with good hits (saw the bullet impact in the boiler room), left absolutely no blood trail. I have recovered deer with good hits (saw the impact) that also left absolutely no blood trail- just got lucky. The insides were literally destroyed, but not one external drop of blood over a 150 yards that he travelled. They do have a tendency to "blow up" inside the animal and not exit the off side. Remember Bottomsup experience is with a 7 MAG, not a 7-08. Probably about extra 200-400 extra fps with that 140 gr bullet, and that is probably why he is getting the complete pass through. I might ask Bottomsup if he would use that same bullet on an elk.

I have some great loads for 120 and 140 barnes TTSX bullets, but my problem with them, on whitetail, is that they hold together so well, that they sometimes just punch right through leaving 2 fairly small holes. I would definitely use them on larger game for the increased penetration- elk- but I have now steered away from them for whitetail. Not enough expansion, and a lot of the energy is going out the other side of the deer.

My reloads for 120 and 140 gr BT's are my most accurate loads (sub MOA) for my son's 7-08. I have however, switched over to 140 accubonds for my go to bullet with that gun. Accuracy of the BT (not quite in my case, but close enough- about 1.2" at 100 yds), with a bullet that expands a lot more than the TTSX and holds together better than a BT. Only one kill since I switched and it was DRT with a great offside hole.

Every bullet and every animal is different- different energy levels of the deer, adrenaline, etc. so there will never be a purely empirical analysis of the "killing power" of any bullet. But I have shot and reloaded a ton of 7-08, and it is one of my favorite calibers.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

As far as FACTORY loads, I'm looking at the Nugent brand with Barnes TTSX. I wish Remington would load some Swift Siroccos for the 7-08. I shoot 150 SS in my 7mag and love them. One-shot kills on everything from javelinas to nilgai. It has an excellent BC and have always held together completely on the animals i didnt get a complete pass through. I've shoulder-shot big pigs just to see what it'd do. All of them were DRT with quite a few pass throughs, even at 200+ yards. Neck-shot my nilgai, crushed the spine but didnt pass through. Found the bullet, intact, under the hide. 
I'm looking at getting some TSX, TTSX, or Accubonds reloaded in all the brass I have now. Jammer, are there any 150gr+ loads for the 7-08? I've only ever seen 140s on the shelf.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*140 acubond*

As far as factory loads nosler makes them and they were sub moa out of my gun 
Also had good luck with federal 140 TSX ,

Now I roll my own and shoot 150 LRAB they shoot well for me !


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*7 mm o8*

I absolutely love 140 gr ballistic tips in the 7mm. 08. / the caliber has perfect velocity for this bullet - too fast ( like from my 280 improved)/ they can "come apart" more than most people like. I still use them on deer sized stuff. 140 accubonds will and do wonderful in this caliber. Barnes 140 stx I've seen work very well too.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

140 gr Nosler Partitions from federal premium. I never had anything walk, limp, or run away when hit.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Jammer, I dont think I would try a BT on an Elk. Its hard to believe you made a good shot on a deer and lost it. Not saying it didnt happen just hard to believe it was a good hit. I have killed dozens with a 22-250 and BT's. They will sometimes run if rib shot but never more than 30 yards or so. I never had to worry about a blood trail with the 7mm as they have all gone down in their tracks but blood was everywhere. I shot a very nice 9 point in West Texas in a dry creek bed around 150-200 yards. There was blood and bone all over the rocks behind him. I also killed a Toyota real good with a BT. It didnt go anywhere bled out right there.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bottomsup said:


> Jammer, I dont think I would try a BT on an Elk. Its hard to believe you made a good shot on a deer and lost it. Not saying it didnt happen just hard to believe it was a good hit. I have killed dozens with a 22-250 and BT's. They will sometimes run if rib shot but never more than 30 yards or so. I never had to worry about a blood trail with the 7mm as they have all gone down in their tracks but blood was everywhere. I shot a very nice 9 point in West Texas in a dry creek bed around 150-200 yards. There was blood and bone all over the rocks behind him. I also killed a Toyota real good with a BT. It didnt go anywhere bled out right there.


I know Bottomsup, I could not believe it either. Both shots were my kid with me watching through the binos. I saw the hit on both, and would not have moved the impact more than a couple of inches- great boiler room hits. One we found, and one we lost- not a drop of blood from either deer. Both shots were 70-90 yards so the velocity was high, and I have read that a bt will blow up more than ever with the higher iimpact velocity. Again the one we found, the inside of that deer was totally destroyed, and blood lilterally poured out of it. I could not believe he had run probably 150 yards with no blood trail. But there was a small enry hole, and no exit hole, so where could the blood have come out??

Good discussion.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

t-tung said:


> As far as FACTORY loads, I'm looking at the Nugent brand with Barnes TTSX. I wish Remington would load some Swift Siroccos for the 7-08. I shoot 150 SS in my 7mag and love them. One-shot kills on everything from javelinas to nilgai. It has an excellent BC and have always held together completely on the animals i didnt get a complete pass through. I've shoulder-shot big pigs just to see what it'd do. All of them were DRT with quite a few pass throughs, even at 200+ yards. Neck-shot my nilgai, crushed the spine but didnt pass through. Found the bullet, intact, under the hide.
> I'm looking at getting some TSX, TTSX, or Accubonds reloaded in all the brass I have now. Jammer, are there any 150gr+ loads for the 7-08? I've only ever seen 140s on the shelf.


T tung, I believe there is a new 150 gr accubond.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Use 120 grain TSX's in my 7mm-08. Shot a deer last year with it and it did a good job through the boiler room. Nice exit hole DRT deer.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

THE JAMMER said:


> I know Bottomsup, I could not believe it either. Both shots were my kid with me watching through the binos. I saw the hit on both, and would not have moved the impact more than a couple of inches- great boiler room hits. One we found, and one we lost- not a drop of blood from either deer. Both shots were 70-90 yards so the velocity was high, and I have read that a bt will blow up more than ever with the higher iimpact velocity. Again the one we found, the inside of that deer was totally destroyed, and blood lilterally poured out of it. I could not believe he had run probably 150 yards with no blood trail. But there was a small enry hole, and no exit hole, so where could the blood have come out??
> 
> Good discussion.


I had this happen with BTs before. I usually stick with soft points now. The selection is huge and you can get quality bullets if you reload. The only down side is a soft point/bonded bullet may have a slightly lower BC than the BTs.

I am a firm beliver of punching 2 holes.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I have shot lot's of deer w/my 7mm 08; on one occasion though, years ago, I shot a spike @ around 100yds, that deer ran 180 yards ar so on a slight incline, left a good blood trail, but ran quite far after being double lunged w/140 grain core lokt psp. Ony time that has happened w/that gun??


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

It may have everything to do with velocity regardless if the bullet comes apart or not. If you read P.O. Ackley's books one of the most experienced wildcat and rifle guys around. He states that if one hundred head of deer were shot on average conditions by a 220 swift and a 30-06 that the 220 swift would be the clear one shot kill winner. Hydraulic shock is a huge factor in killing power.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

ended up picking up a box of Federal premiums, with a 140gr. nosler Partition bullet and a box of remington core-lokt 140gr. with the core-lokt psp bullet.. so hopefully one of these two preforms well out of my gun


----------



## joe h (Jul 3, 2012)

marshhunter said:


> ended up picking up a box of Federal premiums, with a 140gr. nosler Partition bullet and a box of remington core-lokt 140gr. with the core-lokt psp bullet.. so hopefully one of these two preforms well out of my gun


I did the same wirh a new gun but have switched to the factory barnes vortex 120 grain ttsx. Way better groups and devastating on game. They say the solid copper bullets act like a much heavier lead bullet but you gain speed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

*solid coper*

I shoot the 140gr Federal Premium Trophy Copper. Built just like a Barnes, group sub MOA in my Rem 700 Mountain 7mm-08, and the farthest i've chased anything was 30 yards. Neck shots on hogs drop them in their tracks and shoulder shots are through and through. I've only recovered one bullet, a head shot doe that went through the head and into the back along the spinal column and lodged in the hip. The bullet retained more than 95% of it's weight when I put it on my powder scale after going through all that bone and tissue.

All that being said, I've never shot anything at 400 yards with it. My longest shot to date where I hunt in East TX was 145 yards - neck shot on my 11pt buck this year - rolled him on the spot.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mostly 140 gr factory stuff out there. Yall ever think of droping to 120 gr to gain a little velocity and better expansion ?


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

My favorite load is a Sierra 120 gr Spitzer over 46.5 gr IMR 4350, .5" group @ 2700 fps. Works real good on the deer and hogs I've shot with it.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Factory load I like the Federal Premium 140gr Trophy Copper.

Hand load i prefer the barnes 120gr TTSX.

Both stop everything i've shot in their tracks, had one deer make it 30 yards (farthest anything has run from me shooting that caliber).


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

well my rifle didnt like the federal's with the partition bullet.. couldnt get it to group... the remington core-lokts only shot a 1.5-2" group at best. So looking for something else. I was wanting to use 140Gr, however how does anyone shoot the Barnes Vor-tx 120Gr TTSX bullet? How does it perform on game(more particularly hogs, deer, coyote). There doesn't seem to be a very good selection of 7MM-08 factory ammo? Where do yall buy your ammo from?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I think Charlie has shot Barnes thru his 7mm-08 , he may have some insight , I have shot federal 140 premium Barnes thru my 7mm-08 and it shot MOA , now that I reload I shoot 150 Long range accubonds they are running 2780 FPS thru a 22' barrel I think its a 8 or 9 twist ....

also Nosler custom loads have worked well for me , they sell them at the shooters pro shop web site .


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

120 Gr Barnes worked well on game. For some reason groups were not consistent. But performance on deer was excellent. Shoot sub MOA one day 1.5 next time. Caint blame it on bullet I dont think. 

Another story on Nosler BT 120 Gr. Extremely accurate. Grandson shot a deer head on and was told to shoot him in the neck while deer looking straight at us. shot was high and entered the deer's right eye. Exited behind he deers right ear. 
Another deer standing almost 90 degrees to the left of the deer at about 50 yards away began to stagger around and finally fell over. A piece of the Nosler somehow came off of the bullet and exited at almost 90 degrees and killed the other deer. Hit in boiler room. True story from this year. This was the supposedly the "new" Nosler BT hunting bullet that was not supposed to be so fragile. Jus sayin.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> 120 Gr Barnes worked well on game. For some reason groups were not consistent. But performance on deer was excellent. Shoot sub MOA one day 1.5 next time. Caint blame it on bullet I dont think.
> 
> Another story on Nosler BT 120 Gr. Extremely accurate. Grandson shot a deer head on and was told to shoot him in the neck while deer looking straight at us. shot was high and entered the deer's right eye. Exited behind he deers right ear.
> Another deer standing almost 90 degrees to the left of the deer at about 50 yards away began to stagger around and finally fell over. A piece of the Nosler somehow came off of the bullet and exited at almost 90 degrees and killed the other deer. Hit in boiler room. True story from this year. This was the supposedly the "new" Nosler BT hunting bullet that was not supposed to be so fragile. Jus sayin.


Sounds like President Kennedy may have been hit a NBT:rotfl:


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hornady customs work good in my 243 and have a reasonable.cost. the 139 grain should work well enough. I use the 139 in my 280 ackley and the 154 in the 7mag. I also use the 165 in a 300 win. So far they have a pretty good string of 1 shot kills. The superformance loadings have been very accurate in a 204 ruger for me.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> well my rifle didnt like the federal's with the partition bullet.. couldnt get it to group... the remington core-lokts only shot a 1.5-2" group at best. So looking for something else. I was wanting to use 140Gr, however how does anyone shoot the Barnes Vor-tx 120Gr TTSX bullet? How does it perform on game(more particularly hogs, deer, coyote). There doesn't seem to be a very good selection of 7MM-08 factory ammo? Where do yall buy your ammo from?


by the way this rilfe has a 1:9.5 twist, so I should be able to stabilize the 140gr no problem, my question is how will 120gr act of it?


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I load for 2 7-08s. 140 bal tips are king. GreÃ t accuracy with excellent tissue performance. You can get into " trouble " if you push them too fast - the 08 is a great caliber to run bal tips in . Accubonds same story


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

llred said:


> 140 gr *Nosler Partitions* from federal premium. I never had anything walk, limp, or run away when hit.


I've _hunted_ with a bunch of different bullets and these are my favorites



marshhunter said:


> well my rifle didnt like the federal's with the partition bullet.. couldnt get it to group... the remington core-lokts only shot a 1.5-2" group at best. So looking for something else. I was wanting to use 140Gr, however how does anyone shoot the Barnes Vor-tx 120Gr TTSX bullet? How does it perform on game(more particularly hogs, deer, coyote). There doesn't seem to be a very good selection of 7MM-08 factory ammo? Where do yall buy your ammo from?


What did the BTs group like? 1.5" is a pretty decent 5 shot group for a hunting bullet, shot at 100 yds, measured with dial calipers, with an "out of the box rifle.

While it's not uncommon to _hear_ about sub MOA hunting rifles, actually seeing one do that isn't very common.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

THE JAMMER said:


> I have done a lot of reading and research on the BT Nosler. There are those who swear by them (Bottomsup), and those who condemn them (many guides and others on this forum). What I have found is that a lot of it depends upon the range at which you shoot, thus the impact velocity that affects its efficiency.
> 
> My personal experience regarding BT's, with the 7-08 (which the thread is about) has not been that good. I have lost deer with good hits (saw the bullet impact in the boiler room), left absolutely no blood trail. I have recovered deer with good hits (saw the impact) that also left absolutely no blood trail- just got lucky. The insides were literally destroyed, but not one external drop of blood over a 150 yards that he travelled. They do have a tendency to "blow up" inside the animal and not exit the off side. Remember Bottomsup experience is with a 7 MAG, not a 7-08. Probably about extra 200-400 extra fps with that 140 gr bullet, and that is probably why he is getting the complete pass through. I might ask Bottomsup if he would use that same bullet on an elk.
> 
> ...


Lost a huge 9 point for a day cause of them last year. 
No blood trail looked like a pencil hole through the boiler room both sides.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I think Jammer summed it up pretty well in that your impact velocities are going to have a lot to do with how well or not your bullet works for you. 

In most cases the longer the shot the softer you wort of want things when they get there. The Barnes and similar constricted bullets thrive on speed, the more the better. Throw some solid bone in not an issue. With the cup and core type this is almost the exact opposite until or unless your velocity is down to around 2500'ish FPS. Thee most if not all of them preform really well giving controlled expansion and plenty of penetration depending on the weights of course. Generally speaking though the mid range weights for caliber will usually preform the best over a wider range of velocity and resistance. 


I had plenty of issues with my 25-06 tying to find that Goldilocks bullet. Finally I hit on a combination that works whether the critter is at 5yds or 500, using the 115gr Partition. My muzzle velocity with these is right at 3150fps and they hold velocity well out to 400yds and shoot accurate enough to head shoot a coyote at 350'ish yards. They expand readily at longer ranges and hold together fairly well at up close ranges, MUCH better than most others bullets in this weight range. 

If I were to say "THIS" is the bullet you should try it would be the 140gr Partition for an all around get-r-dun bullet. They aren't what you might want to shoot up a couple of boxes a week of due to the price of factory loads, but you can always practice most of the year with the 140gr Remington's and save the Partitions for a couple of weeks before you hit the woods.


----------

